# Stumped



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Any ideas on breeds, these were a mixed batch of chicks hatched by an elderly man in bad health, he's been hospitalized.. I took them and have no idea what they may be. A couple of the cockerels have a few feathers on their legs, but not a bunch. And they colors are just paired/trio up perfect, a cockerel to 1-2 pullets, several colors. The blacks have different secondary
colors, can't tell in the pic. But some are long legged and long narrow bodied like some old game blood in em.. Just curious if any y'all had a guess or two as to a breed. Thanks
Cogburn


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn I reckon I oughta post a sand pic huh ?! Lol I'm gettin old.. Bear with me


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Post sum pics I'll try to help


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Couple different


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Dude, I'm lost........ Looks to me like someone was crossing game with laying chickens. There are spangled gamecocks that look similar to the lighter colored ones. I wish I could help


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Me too.. No biggie.. Just thought id ask. I thought after they grew out a while I'd be able to figure it out, I figured theyre just crossed mixes.. None of em are gonna be very big, so I'll cull the males and fill the freezer soon.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well all I can say is they sure are nice looking!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank ya 7chicks !! They are well taken care of, and I just didn't want them to all die, he hatched them in the incubator.. And I promised him id take care of em. He's not expected to make it back home, sad story.. I went and saw him a
Couple weeks ago he asked about them, and I showed him some pictures.. Made his day !


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That red Roo with the black tail is handsome. Looks like you have at least 3 Roos. Nice colors. Too bad you can't keep them around and see what they wind up as. Those two look like a pair of the same.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes mam.. Up close they really are pretty, pic doesn't do em justice. I'm not in a hurry to get rid of em, they're just now getting true tail feathers, I may winter them all and see what I have in the spring.. They're good to keep around for security for all the little chicks I have coming up.


----------

